# Clippers @ Raptors, Feb. 4th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #48, 4 February 2007
Los Angeles Clippers [24-22] @ Toronto Raptors [24-23]
12:00 PM EST, Rogers SportsNet, Fan590.com
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-clippers-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0065.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0252.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0960.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0044.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0930.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

*
An injury-riddled Raptors team, missing two front court starters and their 
spark plug reserve guard, hobbled into The Staples Center less than 24-hours 
after being routed by the league-leading Phoenix Suns. They shot 42.7% from 
the floor, were out-rebounded, out-assisted, out-blocked, and committed 
more turnovers than their opponents. In the final frame they scored only 14 
points; two of those points, however, came just at the right time. TJ Ford 
drained a buzzer-beating pull-up jump shot from the free throw line over 
defensive fiend Quinton Ross to win the game for the Raptors on the 20th
of December, helping the Raptors to a 2-2 Western Conference road trip that
led into an 8-8 mark on the month. A 10-5 January followed and the Raptors 
have been perfect February so far. Toronto is on the rise, pulling two full 
games ahead of the New Jersey Nets in the Atlantic Division and looking to 
create even more space on Super Sunday at noon hour. The Clippers are also 
showing signs that their season won't end in disappointment, winning seven 
of their last eight and starting to justify Mike Dunleavy Sr.'s recent large 
contract extension. The 9:00 AM PST start time for the Clippers might be 
working against them but they are 4-2 on Sundays this season. The game is 
at noon and will be broadcast on Rogers SportNet (East?) and the Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

This will be a good matchup actually, and should be a fun game to watch. I think we can win it... although Livingston could create matchup problems for Ford. 


By the way, our "perfect February" has involved only 1 game so far but still nice to mention.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We should win this. Clippers are just starting to get used to these earlier Eastern Conference games. This is pretty much a 9AM start time for them. Gotta jump on them quickly. If we win this, is that 12 of our last 16?


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

"Perfect in February". LOL.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm also looking forward to this game. We gotta somehow shut down Elton Brand and take advantage of the _early_ start time and IMO we'll take this game with ease. The Raps have to start out strong (like the past few games) and hopefully the Clippers will be tired with their early morning rise after a Saturday night in T.O. I hope a good crowd shows up and supports this team tomorrow (even on the day of the Super Bowl, Go Colts BTW) for their accomplishments so far, and create some noise and energy for our Raps to feed off of. I can't see how we can lose this game...

*Let's Go Raps!*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think the early start time will be too much of an issue for the Clippers. Keep in mind that they've had a day off, so while the Raptors will be better adjusted, it's not like the Clippers will be jumping into their uniforms right off the plane.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> We should win this. Clippers are just starting to get used to these earlier Eastern Conference games. This is pretty much a 9AM start time for them. Gotta jump on them quickly. If we win this, is that 12 of our last 16?


agree with BB...start time won't be an issue as far as time difference. LAC played in boston on friday, so they've been on the east coast for long enough to adjust.

this is going to be a tough game, no question. it will be good to get a good test...hopefully we pass it.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

The Iceman said:


> I'm also looking forward to this game. We gotta somehow shut down Elton Brand and take advantage of the _early_ start time and IMO we'll take this game with ease. The Raps have to start out strong (like the past few games) and hopefully the Clippers will be tired with their early morning rise after a Saturday night in T.O. I hope a good crowd shows up and supports this team tomorrow (even on the day of the Super Bowl, Go Colts BTW) for their accomplishments so far, and create some noise and energy for our Raps to feed off of. I can't see how we can lose this game...
> 
> *Let's Go Raps!*


I know Leo always talks about nights out in Toronto for the visiting team, but I have my doubts. Do they really go out late when they have 1 o'clock games? With the 12pm start, I am even more doubtful. And considering how cold it is in Toronto right now, I'm guessing they'll be holed up in their hotel rooms.


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

it think the starting time will be a big issue , agent zero talked about those early games and he said its a killer , so i hope the raps will come out strong early and win this game already in 3 quarters. hard game that's for sure the clips are on fire since sam came back from his injury.
we can win this one!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

..


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

crimedog said:


> I know Leo always talks about nights out in Toronto for the visiting team, but I have my doubts. Do they really go out late when they have 1 o'clock games? With the 12pm start, I am even more doubtful. And considering how cold it is in Toronto right now, I'm guessing they'll be holed up in their hotel rooms.


Meh. It's Super Bowl weekend and there are a lot of parties out there, so I don't think they'd just stay in their hotel rooms and watch TV and do nothing. I don't think that they'd stay out too late though, they prolly have curfews and ****...

Ah, to be an NBA player...:drool:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

_Please_ change the intro back to 'Renegades of Funk' or at least something better. Our current intro makes my ears bleed. Seriously, is this supposed to pump me up? Who picked out this song? My god...


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bargnani just posterized Kamen! That was sick, wicked and nasty!

Great hustle by Bargnani on the other side of the court, grabbing the rebound...

Bargnani trails and hits a threeeee! Pop 'em like skittles, big guy!

25-19 Raps...


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bargnani with an alley-oop, courtesy of Calderon! The Euro connection baby! Calderon already has 5 pts and 6 dimes.

29-21 Raps...


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

wow im at work so using ESPN gamecast but we are smoking early!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maggette hits a three pointer to end the first quarter...

36-29 Raps...

Raps are shooting an amazing 79% from the field...

Bosh w/ 11 pts, 2 rebs


----------



## Sanjan (Mar 12, 2003)

they took away andrea's 3? why ?

it looked good to me


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps scoring at will in the first half.

Keeping the Clippers off the glass and closing-out on Mobley seem to be keys for the next couple quarters.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Sanjan said:


> they took away andrea's 3? why ?
> 
> it looked good to me


ya, not sure about that. it looked like a 3 to me. chuck and jack aren't very cognisant of the score. you'd think they could keep an eye on that sort of thing and make sure things like the atlanta game don't happen.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Let's start boxing out and take away all those Clippers offensive rebounds!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Raps playing like a division leader today, really good defense, double brand on the right block then rotate properlly, we need to tighten up the perimeter though, 8/12 3 pts? that's horrible.

Nevertheless, I'm very happy with the way raps are playing.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Is TJ afriad of losing his job, he's playing very solid and efficient basketball right now.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mo Pete with back-to-back threes! Get out the Salami & Cheese!

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!

122-110 Raps!


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

Raptors Win Raptors Win Raptors Win


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow... not only are we playing well, we are getting better each game.

Yet another full-game effort by our team.

Our point guards were fantastic, Garbo finally put a solid game together, and we won without Bosh getting calls.

What's not to love about this team right now?

The Hawks team we pummeled just took the Nets to overtime in East Rutherford.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This was a great win, but we need to protect that outside shooting, we could of put them way much earlier and rest our starters.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Raptors played really well. Is your arena announcer as terrible as he sounds over tv?


----------



## GoRaptors (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes. Raptors win! Great games by ford and Garbo with solid games. Nets lose to Hawks in overtime too.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

great win for us, even better the Hawks beat the Nets. If we win 2 out of 3 next week ill be happy


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

missed this game but I'am happy for the win


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

cadarn said:


> Raptors played really well. Is your arena announcer as terrible as he sounds over tv?


I dunno what you're hearing, Herbie's the man.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

What an offensive production today. Season high in points. :clap2:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

good win. a few things i noticed: 1) peterson and graham were outstanding in stopping the offensive boards abuse we suffered throughout the first half. they're both very capable on the glass, imo, and you totally notice a step up in team rebounding when they arrive on the floor. i think garbajosa is underperforming on this point specifically, i don't think it's a coincidence that we often struggle to gobble up even routine defensive boards when he's on the glass because it seems like there's a lack of understanding between jorge and his teammates. he had a good shooting day today but i thought jorge also showed his biggest weakness, which is rebounding. he's possibly the last player on the team who has yet to develop an instinctive, natural understanding of the players around him, he's too often in his 'own world' for me, and that potentially leads to onslaughts like we saw in the first half today. luckily our offensive performance today (including jorge's) managed to offset/hide the issue somewhat but i do expect it to rear its head again in the coming games.

2) calderon and tj are an excellent tandem of late, and i only expect it to improve from here. that said, it's become apparent to me that there's a major difference in the way the team plays around them when they're on the floor respectively. when chris is on the bench and tj is running the offense, you can't help but feel that he's the primary offensive weapon. the movement around him tends to stop- not as much as it did earlier in the year, but it still stops to a degree. conversely, when jose's on the floor without chris, his teammates seem to feel more like like willing offensive options- and as fans, you rarely view jose calderon as the primary offensive player in the group like you do tj ford. 

i just wonder why that is. they're both pass-first point guards, but for some reason our team 'expects' (for lack of a better term) tj to carry the load when chris sits, whereas they appear more willing to contribute themselves (by remaining active) when it's jose running the show without chris. it's interesting.

3) rasho got hoffa treatment today. i mean, he sat after getting called for his second foul in the first six, seven minutes and then, when foul trouble wasn't an issue at all anymore, he continued to sit for long stretches at a time. i just don't understand- i bet we're claiming to be 'protecting' him by sitting him after he gets his second foul in the quarter (the way it's long been done around the league), but if we're not planning to play him anyway, why does his second foul matter at all? he's got six to play with for the game, no? it's one thing for it to be chris bosh, a player you know you'll want on the floor at the end of games. it's quite another when it's a player you might not be playing anyway- why should he get the same treatment? it's almost like we're looking for an excuse to _not_ play him, but we'd never admit so much. it feels like he fouled out with two fouls today, and you could tell from his reaction when he went to the bench. i think we have to start thinking outside of the box and not remain enslaved to the common way of doing things when it's irrelevant to our particular situation.

imo, rasho is an excellent help defender for morris peterson, specifically, and i'd like to see them on the floor together more often. without rasho, peterson seems more reluctant to front his check on the entry pass and, as we saw today with maggette, instead backs off and puts himself in a position to get beat off the dribble by the tremendous athletes he's covering. his approach on defense seems to be a matter of trust with the players he has waiting on the low block behind him, and if rasho is the only player he trusts, that _should_ have an effect on sam's substitution patterns too, imo. 

peace


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think you are paranoying in terms of your reflection about rasho's fouls today. Sam prolly pulled him off because he expected to have him again later, but then the team played so well and had momemtum with whatever was on the floor, didn't you notice how long the line up of garbo-bosh-parker-calderon was on the floor in the 3rd? All I'm saying is I think it has a lot less to do with nailing rasho to the bench, and more about how well the others were playing.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great performance by the Raptors.
They were shooting lights out.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

only watched the 4th qtr
they played great on D but TJ cant do much in that half, and their offense was incredible, shots went it when they needed it

Clippers were too slow to play wit the Raps that's why i think they lost


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Is anyone else getting scared or am I alone here?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> Is anyone else getting scared or am I alone here?


I ain't never scared.



But what are you talking about?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> I ain't never scared.
> 
> 
> 
> But what are you talking about?


That this team is actually for real?

Forget about the record, but the way this team is playing in the past two months just screams of "a top 3 Eastern team" in my eyes. I don't want to let my guard down since this team had always found a way to disappoint in the past 3 or 4 years, but can we proudly say that this team is actually...good?


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Was it just me, or did anyone else notice that Tj Ford never passes the ball to Andrea?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

trick said:


> That this team is actually for real?
> 
> Forget about the record, but the way this team is playing in the past two months just screams of "a top 3 Eastern team" in my eyes. I don't want to let my guard down since this team had always found a way to disappoint in the past 3 or 4 years, but can we proudly say that this team is actually...good?




top 3 eastern team? I'm starting to be scared of you.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

Just wanted to mention Andreas dunk in the first quarter, it was beautiful . But could any one help me here with why Andrea doesn't get the ball in the low post? Is it lack of confidence in him from his team mates or just a lack of plays called for him? It just seems weird that a 7 footer doesn't get the ball down low:whoknows: Especially after his dunk yesterday, i would have thought they would at the very least try it a second time.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Who-C said:


> Was it just me, or did anyone else notice that Tj Ford never passes the ball to Andrea?


I was about to say that in response to the post about Andrea getting it in the post. Very rarely does TJ give it to Andrea. As much as TJ is supposed to be a pass first PG, I don't think he really is. He likes to create the play and then pass it, whereas Andrea likes to get it up top and either shoot or create himself. If TJ wants to stick around, he'll have to start getting it to Andrea, because there is another more than capable point guard who loves to give it to him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

atlent45 said:


> Just wanted to mention Andreas dunk in the first quarter, it was beautiful . But could any one help me here with why Andrea doesn't get the ball in the low post? Is it lack of confidence in him from his team mates or just a lack of plays called for him? It just seems weird that a 7 footer doesn't get the ball down low:whoknows: Especially after his dunk yesterday, i would have thought they would at the very least try it a second time.


HE hardly ever plays down in the post... so it's hard for his mates to get him the ball.

Questions are:
1) Is he physically mature enough to bang a significant amount of minutes.
2) Should Sam alter his strategy and have AB play more of an inside role.. of course maybe AB just drifts out instead of playing insider more... or he is just protecting him and bringing him around slowly and allowing him just to fill a role this year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

How often does Andrea establish deep post position and actually move towards the basket instead of stepping back for a fade?


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Great game, we got their offensive rebounding under control in the second half; although we could still stand to improve defensively, but great effort nonetheless.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

In case anybody missed out on Andreas dunks.

http://www.nba.com/video/

NBA TV TOP:Feb 04


----------

